# Firemen's lawn care



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking to pick up a few more yards. Prices start at $35 a yard for cut, edge, weed eat, and clean up. I would like to pick up some more accounts in Pace and Gulf breeze, I currently have a few accounts in those areas. You can call or text me at 850-982-3023.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

How about Navarre?


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes I will work Navarre.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked up two more yards and would like a couple more. Give me a call 850-982-3023


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lawn Care*

Who does lawn care in Warringon? C2


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I live in west Pensacola and I can come out and give a quote.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lawn Care*



hurricanes1 said:


> I live in west Pensacola and I can come out and give a quote.


PM Sent C2


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fireman's Lawn Care*

Fireman's Lawn Care came by this morning and did a bang up job at a reasonable cost.

I recommend their services. :thumbup: C2


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Business is picking up, I have been getting a fee jobs from PFF members. Thanks everyone.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## GatorTrout (Jun 23, 2011)

How about in the old cordova area dunwody/fox?


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep just give me a call or text and I can come give you a quote. Shaun 850-982-3023


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Back to the top


----------

